# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 Available for Pre-order in Europe



## malware (Jun 11, 2008)

A week ahead of its release date, NVIDIA's next generation flagman the GeForce GTX 280 1GB is already starting to appear on various European etailers. Both the French  TDShop.fr and the German HW ELEKTRONIK are now offering the card for roughly 590 Euro ($912). I sincerely hope the price will drop after the cards are out.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## petepete (Jun 11, 2008)

nvidia is nucking futs


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2008)

I cannot afford, I cannot believe, I think Nvidia is stupid.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 11, 2008)

malware said:


> are now offering the card for roughly *590 Euro ($912)*. I sincerely hope the price will drop after the cards are out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Holy shit , Im lost for words and i hope the price drops too malware.
I actually gasped when i seen the price.

Gam


----------



## Black Hades (Jun 11, 2008)

Well that's out of my budget range...

It would be funny indeed if it were only 110% more powerful than ATi's 4870, yet 200% the price.
Funnier still in the rare event that the 4870 matches or beats it...


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

TBH - i don't think the price will come down until ATI launches the 4870x2.

I think nVidia is sandbagging the whole new launch - they're starting with their top performer for the time being, knowing that ATI's 4870x2 is still a ways away.

Meaning if you want the best performing card on the market out of both camps current next gens, you'll have to have a ton of disposable income, or be patient enough to wait until the 70x2 rolls out.

If the 4870x2 comes out and nVidia still tromps it, price will stay up; if the 70x2 is performing equal or better, nVidia will lower their prices to compete.


that price is insane, though


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

malware said:


> A week ahead of its release date, NVIDIA's next generation flagman the GeForce GTX 280 1GB is already starting to appear on various European etailers. Both the French  TDShop.fr and the German HW ELEKTRONIK are now offering the card for roughly 590 Euro ($912). *I sincerely hope the price will drop after the cards are out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sincerely hope the price will drop *before* the cards are out ...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

It better drop!!!
Who would pay that much for a card like that???
Me and some friends have the money to buy at least 2, now only one with that price.WTF!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 11, 2008)

nvidia: "icanhasarmandlegandkidney?"


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope this doesn't end up raising the price of 4800 series.  Two 4870's should be cheaper.


----------



## Black Hades (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh please, for the time beeing the HD3870, for $200, can play any game at irreproachable quallity. It would probably do so for at least 1 year.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 11, 2008)

For that price does the card make toast, tea, make dinner, clean the house, solve global warming and reduce oil prices.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2008)

Black Hades said:


> Oh please, for the time beeing the HD3870, for $200, can play any game at irreproachable quallity. It would probably do so for at least 1 year.



$130 for the 3870


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> I hope this doesn't end up raising the price of 4800 series.  Two 4870's should be cheaper.



Dunno about 4870 but 4850 has been announced here in Portugal for 179 euros:

http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/3813/powercolorhd4850oc5.jpg

Availability from launch day (25-6-8).


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2008)

Does a Bl-w J-B come with that.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Does a Bl-w J-B come with that.



I'd be asking for at least some KY . . . or something . . . even a reach-around would be nice


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I'd be asking for at least some KY . . . or something . . . even a reach-around would be nice



Laughted my balls off at that  someones has lost their mind at the Geforce corp.


----------



## acperience7 (Jun 11, 2008)

People will still pre-order it. Pretty sad...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

If its actually 912$ then im never buying Nvidia again. Thats just plain stupid, screw that!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 11, 2008)

I think Nvidia messed up in our favor. When 2 9600GTs play practically any game at max for $250 what the heck is the other $650 for?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I think Nvidia messed up in our favor. When 2 9600GTs play practically any game at max for $250 what the heck is the other $650 for?



Nvidia's massive ego


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If its actually 912$ then im never buying Nvidia again. Thats just plain stupid, screw that!



who knows maybe at that price you can


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I think Nvidia messed up in our favor. When 2 9600GTs play practically any game at max for $250 what the heck is the other $650 for?



the other $650 is for "future-de-proofing"

because once you've paid that price, you won't want to upgrade your rig for a long while to come . . .


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 11, 2008)

trt740 said:


> who knows maybe at that price you can


----------



## spud107 (Jun 11, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> the other $650 is for "future-de-proofing"
> 
> because once you've paid that price, you won't want to upgrade your rig for a long while to come . . .



thats 'cos all your money's gone


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 11, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> because once you've paid that price, you won't want to upgrade your rig for a long while to come . . .



Unless your one of those guys who just buys the best because they can afford it then throw it out because a "better" one comes out.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Unless your one of those guys who just buys the best because they can afford it then throw it out because a "better" one comes out.



at those prices - I would call those users n00bz


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 11, 2008)

I like people who pay that much for those cards because those people singlehandedly fund the R&D of next generation of cards for us


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2008)

Dont worry about the price people, NFlesher will buy one and have it for sale within the month!  

Wow, at a grand a card, these better work it seven ways from Sunday!


----------



## Megasty (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh thank the heavens for rational people 

Some friggin nvidiots out there think this BS is worth it, let alone _cheap_


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Jun 11, 2008)

Nvidia Pwned? what da... 900 bucks? what can we expect for retail? 
The 8800 Ultra's 700$ was OTT.. and now 1K for a beefed-up G92? LULZ 

Lets wait some more and see...


----------



## spud107 (Jun 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Oh thank the heavens for rational people
> 
> Some friggin nvidiots out there think this BS is worth it, let alone _cheap_


 some will buy 3! lets go laugh at them . . .


----------



## Megasty (Jun 11, 2008)

spud107 said:


> some will buy 3! lets go laugh at them . . .



That isn't enough, they need some good ol' public humiliation. Lets go to their jobs & post their broken bank books on the bulletin board - plz excuse the alliteration :shadedshu


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

I gotta say, I'm still not believing anything until I see it all the way, but if this comes out at that price range then the 4870x2 really does beat it at about half the price, I will be  and nvidia will be .


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I gotta say, I'm still not believing anything until I see it all the way, but if this comes out at that price range then the 4870x2 really does beat it at about half the price, I will be  and nvidia will be .



It could actually be worse *if this turns out to be true*:



> In 3DMark06 reached the HD 4850, according to "Fudzilla" a score of 11,760, while the Nvidia card compared to 10,800 3DMarks came - two values that only by a factor of 1088 separately. At this point not tested 9800 GTX would probably come around 12,500 points.
> Similarly, results in the colleagues of "ITOCP" emerged that the HD 4850 P5847 points in 3DMark Vantage has achieved. At the same system, a 9800 GTX P5816 points obtained. So far so good: *It is interesting, however, that the X-mode, in 1920x1200 instead of 1280x1024 and there is also the default 4-times anti-aliasing and 16 times anisotropische filtering active, the score against a 9800 GTX with points instead X2609 X2104 points, 24 percent higher*.



Source (translated with Google): Hardware-Infos

If this really does happen with a 4850, i would assume the same would be true for 4870 and 4870x2 and, if the 4870x2 really can beat the GTX 280 in ... say ... 1920x1200, with a bigger resolution and / or higher AA / AF, ... WOW ...


----------



## J-Man (Jun 11, 2008)

Far too much.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

HTC said:


> It could actually be worse *if this turns out to be true*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't know, once again, I'll believe what I see when everything is out and running. Until then, I'm reserving judgement. But nvidia may need to answer these rumors soon if they can, the bad press is starting to build.


----------



## Focus182 (Jun 11, 2008)

rofl that price is insane .. the 4870 will be cheaper probly ati allways are .. and i heard the 4870 is better .. i love nvidia but this is just plain stupid..

~Focus


----------



## Megasty (Jun 11, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah, I don't know, once again, I'll believe what I see when everything is out and running. Until then, I'm reserving judgement. But nvidia may need to answer these rumors soon if they can, the bad press is starting to build.



That was my sentiments for the last month. NV better hope this thing pwns the sky. It might be near $700 at the US release but even so, if it don't pwn all comers @ that price, I see NV's sandbagging world crashing down around them.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 11, 2008)

spud107 said:


> thats 'cos all your money's gone



Thank you, Captain Obvious


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2008)

I think too many people are getting bent out of shape over ONE price that has been released by an unknown retailer.  Still, they well be on the expensive side.  I'd bet no more than $800, perhaps $599 on the low side.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jun 11, 2008)

Way to expensive,People are going to have to wait until the price drops.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 11, 2008)

im glad im seeing this here, cause if you guys think this it must be true ...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

and i thought the 8800 ultra was a ripoff!?
seriously $912?!


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## TooFast (Jun 11, 2008)

for that price you can get 3 4850's, wich will beat a single 280!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

TooFast said:


> for that price you can get 3 4850's, wich will beat a single 280!



lets not go there.
that just leads to flame wars.


nobody knows for sure who will come out on top.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 11, 2008)

meh $900 can build a machine lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 11, 2008)

900 dollars can build a quad core pc ...


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jun 11, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 900 dollars can build a quad core pc ...



Yes a good one also


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 900 dollars can build a quad core pc ...



yeah, DaMulta has just proven that in another thread


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah.. reminds me of the 9800Gx2 when it came out and had an insane price tag for a preorder.. one bloke actually made a preorder and posted his quad SLI on youtube (perhaps to impress people) and realise its crappy performance. All he got from me was a "you wasted your monies." comment. Cant wait to shoot down the next guy who gets a tri with these. lof.


----------



## iamajunky (Jun 11, 2008)

HAHA defenitely not buying one of those, looks like i'm going back to ati indefenitley now lol 599 euro nvidia has lost their damn minds


----------



## magibeg (Jun 11, 2008)

The price for this thing is incredible. Although a lot of people here have to remember this cheap isn't mean to compete on a price to performance ratio. Its meant for people who want the best possible performance no matter the cost.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 11, 2008)

i think with more than 900$ and after ati 480x2 come , nvidia going to sell mouse and keyboard


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

magibeg said:


> The price for this thing is incredible. Although a lot of people here have to remember this cheap isn't mean to compete on a price to performance ratio.* Its meant for people who want the best possible performance no matter the cost*.



and that's nVidia's thinking as well - although we have no idea yet just how the 4870 and 4870x2 will perform.

but, jumping back to my first post in this thread - if ATI's cards perform equal to or better than the GTX 280, nVidia will then lower this price to compete.  But, if it does outperform the whole ATI lineup, the price won't change.

ATI typically like to introduce the mid and low end models first, and work their way up; nVidia likes to unleash the big guns first, and then the mids and lows - I think their reasoning being that if their bad-ass outperforms ATIs by a wide margin, everyone will think that their whole line up will outperform.

But, reviewers tend to feed this mentality, also - I guarantee after this card is out, and the 4850 is finally out, we'll see reviews comparing the two, and it'll show a massive performance gap . . . because they're incorrectly comparing hardware


----------



## Kynes (Jun 11, 2008)

You have to remember that here in Europe the companies use an original euro dolar conversion-> 1€~1$, so probably the cost in USA will be 599$. We euros pay VAT, which is included in the final price of 599€, and it is as much as 25% in some countries, Sweden if I'm not mistaken, 16% here in Spain, but in USA you pay a sales tax and it's not included in the retail price. If I can remember correctly, It's 8.5% in CA, which I think it's one of the highest. So, the most probable retail price will be 599$ plus taxes.

I'm sorry if I've done grammar mistakes, I have my english a bit rusty.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 11, 2008)

You're right Kynes, we almost pay the same price in euros as it is in dollars across the ocean. I mean, (don't kill me about this, couldn't wait) - yesterday, I bought a 9800GTX for 220eur, where as it is 299 dollars there. So I don't think it is gonna be 9XX$. I say they will sell at 620 ~ 700 dollars.


----------



## zuckel (Jun 11, 2008)

it's not as bad as you think because 590€ usually translates to 590$.


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> You're right Kynes, we almost pay the same price in euros as it is in dollars across the ocean. I mean, (don't kill me about this, couldn't wait) - yesterday, I bought a 9800GTX for 220eur, where as it is 299 dollars there. *So I don't think it is gonna be 9XX$. I say they will sell at 620 ~ 700 dollars*.



I think $750 to $800 is more likely: it depends how much overpricing (if any) that site is doing ...


----------



## laszlo (Jun 11, 2008)

links work but they removed the cards from offer

i'm sure was a mistake and now they correct the price to 699 Euros


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think too many people are getting bent out of shape over ONE price that has been released by an unknown retailer.  Still, they well be on the expensive side.  I'd bet no more than $800, perhaps $599 on the low side.



It would help if you stopped converting euros into dollars so happily in the news, because a 600 euros card in EU has never been more than $660 in the US, it is not in this moment and will never be. Saying how much dollars are xxxx euros just leads to confusion as you can see.

EDIT: I'm talking about TPU, not you exclusively.


----------



## laszlo (Jun 11, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Due to OVERWHELMING DEMAND, HW Eletronk has *INCREASED *the price from EUR 590 to EUR 670.
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a342896.html




So seems my "joke" about new 699 price is almost true 

is really a nvidiot price


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 11, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Due to OVERWHELMING DEMAND, HW Eletronk has *INCREASED *the price from EUR 590 to EUR 670.
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a342896.html



All i can say is , Nvidia is looking more and more elitist everyday, Im no nvidia or ATI fanboi in a anyway but Nvidia seem to be pricing most users out and ATI are welcoming the trade of the average user by producing products at the price/performance ratio they have been, a win/win for ATI in my eyes.

Gam


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> All i can say is , Nvidia is looking more and more elitist everyday, Im no nvidia or ATI fanboi in a anyway but Nvidia seem to be pricing most users out and ATI are welcoming the trade of the average user by producing products at the price/performance ratio they have been, a win/win for ATI in my eyes.
> 
> Gam



Those prices have nothing to do with Nvidia, it's the shops who are upping the prices for bigger profits, because it seems there is demand already. I can't neither believe there's so much people paying so much, but I'm sure the card will deliver what those extreme enthusiasts are looking for. Those prices are surely not for me, but IMO we need those extreme cards and Nvidia is doing right by releasing them. Prices will go down, a $600 card always goes down to sub $200 eventually, a $200 card rarely goes much below $100. As long as both cards are close in price/performance (historically this has been true, not at launch but soon after the launch yes) the expensive one is the one that puts pressure and advances the market. If Nvidia played the same game as Ati, the market would stagnate with slower cards forever.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Those prices have nothing to do with Nvidia, it's the shops who are upping the prices for bigger profits, because it seems there is demand already. I can't neither believe there's so much people paying so much, but I'm sure the card will deliver what those extreme enthusiasts are looking for. Those prices are surely not for me, *but IMO we need those extreme cards and Nvidia is doing right by releasing them*. Prices will go down, a $600 card always goes down to sub $200 eventually, a $200 card rarely goes much below $100. As long as both cards are close in price/performance (historically this has been true, not at launch but soon after the launch yes) the expensive one is the one that puts pressure and advances the market. If Nvidia played the same game as Ati, the market would stagnate with slower cards forever.



No one said we didn't need those extreme cards. I don't care about the actual conversion or anything since we folks in the states can't buy from that site anyway. Between the online shop & NV, someone is completely crazy. Only a fool would preorder a card that don't have any solid benches yet - & none of the new cards have any so no one can say this will or won't be the most powerful thing ever


----------



## newconroer (Jun 11, 2008)

magibeg said:


> The price for this thing is incredible. Although a lot of people here have to remember this cheap isn't mean to compete on a price to performance ratio. Its meant for people who want the best possible performance no matter the cost.



Indeed, which means we got another load of whine-asses in here, complaining about how expensive it is, when really they are just upset that they can't afford the 'best.'


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> No one said we didn't need those extreme cards. I don't care about the actual conversion or anything since we folks in the states can't buy from that site anyway. Between the online shop & NV, someone is completely crazy. Only a fool would preorder a card that don't have any solid benches yet - & none of the new cards have any so no one can say this will or won't be the most powerful thing ever



You guys are expecting Ati doing some magic this time around and Nvidia screwing it up badly, I'm just more realistic. It won't happen guys. I know what you all are thinking. It won't happen.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 11, 2008)

I never said it wasnt right, Im just saying what it looks like from my point of view which is Without benches atm A bloated expensive Bit of plastic. When we get some real world benches Then we can say its worth it but atm like i said thats what it looks like to me .

Gam


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Jun 11, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Indeed, which means we got another load of whine-asses in here, complaining about how expensive it is, when really they are just upset that they can't afford the 'best.'



10%-15% more frames with a premium of ~300$ is *"The Best"* 
(and the radeons could even be equal.. well see).


----------



## will (Jun 11, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Due to OVERWHELMING DEMAND, HW Eletronk has *INCREASED *the price from EUR 590 to EUR 670.
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a342896.html



Overwhelming demand wtf! You mean people are actually buying these at this price? Obviously this site is just cranking up the price as they are the only site who has them! When they come out in america they will be almost half that price I bet...


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> I never said it wasnt right, Im just saying what it looks like from my point of view which is Without benches atm A bloated expensive Bit of plastic. When we get some real world benches Then we can say its worth it but atm like i said thats what it looks like to me .
> 
> Gam



Both Ati and Nvidia have been releasing this kind of cards forever, until Ati or should I say AMD changed their strategy and used the same than with CPUs. This card is not more expensive (or faster in comparison with the previous generation) than flagship cards of the past. That fact alone cantrasts with your claim of Nvidia being more and more elitist. Also taking into account the manufacturing cost of the GT200 and the PCB Nvidia with this card is in fact charging a lot less than with previous models and certainly less than Ati in that respect. Another fact is that Nvidia can't directly control the price that retailers put to the cards, they can just "suggest" a price, and somehow punish them if they fail to follow it, i.e. offering a worst deal the next time. Anyhow you can't blame the retailer from trying to make money out of it.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

X-TeNDeR said:


> 10%-15% more frames with a premium of ~300$ is *"The Best"*
> (and the radeons could even be equal.. well see).





DarkMatter said:


> You guys are expecting Ati doing some magic this time around and Nvidia screwing it up badly, I'm just more realistic. It won't happen guys. I know what you all are thinking. It won't happen.



...


----------



## Megasty (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> You guys are expecting Ati doing some magic this time around and Nvidia screwing it up badly, I'm just more realistic. It won't happen guys. I know what you all are thinking. It won't happen.



We can talk about whatever the cards should perform but that's all speculation. Even the charts, graphs, & heresay are the same. This is the _first_ elongated period in any of the 2 companies' history that one have been mostly out-performing the other. Even now that gap has been getting closer to way they normally stand - the competing cards are right above & below each other in performance. Price is another thing but that's why its called competition. If this card is really worth $700 when it comes out here then so be it, I'll be happy for NV. 

But don't count out ATi just because of what happened over the last 2 years. That only gives credence to their comeback. NV's been sitting on their hands with the G80 while ATi's been dumping their last core for a completely new one. Sure the GT200 is a new core but NV has lost sight of ATi by sandbagging. Believe in the propaganda if you will but history is history - that's while it repeats. At the moment you count out a force, that's when they comeback & bite you in the butt.


----------



## Dia01 (Jun 11, 2008)

I actually converted Euro dollars to Australian in vain for a price decrease.  Oh how naive I am!  Come on Nvidia, this aint space shuttle equipment!


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> We can talk about whatever the cards should perform but that's all speculation. Even the charts, graphs, & heresay are the same. This is the _first_ elongated period in any of the 2 companies' history that one have been mostly out-performing the other. Even now that gap has been getting closer to way they normally stand - the competing cards are right above & below each other in performance. Price is another thing but that's why its called competition. If this card is really worth $700 when it comes out here then so be it, I'll be happy for NV.
> 
> But don't count out ATi just because of what happened over the last 2 years. That only gives credence to their comeback. NV's been sitting on their hands with the G80 while ATi's been dumping their last core for a completely new one. Sure the GT200 is a new core but NV has lost sight of ATi by sandbagging. Believe in the propaganda if you will but history is history - that's while it repeats. At the moment you count out a force, that's when they comeback & bite you in the butt.



Whatever. I'm really interested in seing the day when a $300 0.8 billion transistor card can beat a $600 1.4 billion transistor one. I AM, believe me, but I know a bit how graphics cards work and you just can't improve your silicon so much in one generation. I would love to see myself having to eat these words, but it won't happen. 

That's not to say that Ati will not be better in price/performance because it will, just because the lower the price the higher the p/p ALWAYS. That doesn't mean that Nv cards are going to be out of the market and that could eventually surpass Ati cards in that precious p/p as has occured many times in history back and forth between the two companies. And never forget that Nvidia has 9800 cards to compete on the low. Yeah, I know Ati cards are going to crunch 9800 cards right? I'll insist a bit more:



DarkMatter said:


> You guys are expecting Ati doing some magic this time around and Nvidia screwing it up badly, I'm just more realistic. It won't happen guys. I know what you all are thinking. It won't happen.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Both Ati and Nvidia have been releasing this kind of cards forever, until Ati or should I say AMD changed their strategy and used the same than with CPUs. This card is not more expensive (or faster in comparison with the previous generation) than flagship cards of the past. That fact alone cantrasts with your claim of Nvidia being more and more elitist. Also taking into account the manufacturing cost of the GT200 and the PCB Nvidia with this card is in fact charging a lot less than with previous models and certainly less than Ati in that respect. Another fact is that Nvidia can't directly control the price that retailers put to the cards, they can just "suggest" a price, and somehow punish them if they fail to follow it, i.e. offering a worst deal the next time. Anyhow you can't blame the retailer from trying to make money out of it.



Hey im all for making money more power to you, but ALL im saying is thats how i see it as an end user im not expecting ATI to pull a magic rabbit out of there ass, im just saying thats how i see this card at this moment in time, As Megasty posted " If this card is really worth $700 when it comes out here then so be it, I'll be happy for NV " and same here if it kills all ATI's offering then well done to NV  but until then thats how i see it...And as far as manufacturing cost go i really couldnt care less all i care about is the results no matter who makes the card. 

Gam

Edit: Also i retract " Nvidia being elitist " Bad wording on my part it wasnt what i was trying to convey. Ignore that comment.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Whatever. I'm really interested in seing the day when a $300 0.8 billion transistor card can beat a $600 1.4 billion transistor one. *I AM, believe me, but I know a bit how graphics cards work and you just can't improve your silicon so much in one generation. *I would love to see myself having to eat these words, but it won't happen.



You say that but look at NV & the G80, it blew everything out of the water in one generation 

Both of these chips were in development prior to the release of the last generation if you believe the heresay


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> You say that but look at NV & the G80, it blew everything out of the water in one generation
> 
> Both of these chips were in development prior to the release of the last generation if you believe the heresay



G71- 278 million transistors
R580- 384 million transistor
R600 - 700 million transistors
G80 - 680 million transistor + unknown number for the daughter die
RV670 - 666 million transistors
G92 - 754 million transistors, daughter die eliminated

RV770 - 800 million transistors, we'll see if the number is correct when it launches, by the cost it would be correct.
GT200 - 1400 million transistors, again we'll see at launch, by costs seems correct.

Do you see any trend in the first cards from both camps that changed in the last one?

EDIT: Also maybe you want to put those cards in order of performance and see what happens? Probably G80 + die daughter is bigger than G92, FYI.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> *G71- 278 million transistors*
> R580- 384 million transistor
> R600 - 700 million transistors
> *G80 - 680 million transistor *+ unknown number for the daughter die
> ...



I don't know what you're getting at. I never said that the RV770 will beat the GT200 cause it won't & it can't 

God, but you did show the generation gap of the G71 & G80. The GT200 is just as an impressive gap 

The R700 has the paper ability to beat the GT200. Sticking 2 RV770's together is probably more brute force than NV has ever pulled. ATi must be like if one of our cheapo GPUs can't cut the competition then lets play two  

It'll leave NV in a hole because it costs $150 for one GT200 chip. It won't be cost effective for a GT200 GX2 or something. Maybe the die shrink will allow for more transistor w/o added cost like the G80 - G92.


----------



## webwizard (Jun 11, 2008)

I can't believe the price on this card. With the way prices are for everything here in the states it will be a hard sell right now. Looks like they just want you to hang on to your old card at that price.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> I don't know what you're getting at. I never said that the RV770 will beat the GT200 cause it won't & it can't
> 
> God, but you did show the generation gap of the G71 & G80. The GT200 is just as an impressive gap
> 
> ...



We should read better each other then, because I had the impression that you were stating that Ati had a chance performance wise with RV770. On the other hand you seem to think I am counting Ati off, which is not true. Both will have their market and both are worth the money. Ati could have the "psychological" advantage of selling their cards at the HOT SPOT AND being NEW. 

HOT SPOT against GT200.

NEW against 9800 cards. I don't think HD4 cards are going to be better price/performance wise than 9800 cards once they go down to the price they should be: 8800's price. They will be faster but not improve p/p by much. 

That's my view. Nvidia won't be out of the game at all. By your comments that's what I thought you were saying.



Gam'ster said:


> Edit: Also i retract " Nvidia being elitist " Bad wording on my part it wasnt what i was trying to convey. Ignore that comment.



That's all I was disscusing to.


----------



## Judas (Jun 11, 2008)

That's daylight robbery ........


----------



## Millenia (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If its actually 912$ then im never buying Nvidia again. Thats just plain stupid, screw that!



It won't cost 912$, the seemingly high price is due to the high value of the euro against the poor dollar, but the dollar has a lot higher purchase power - I think the price would translate to 600-700-ish.


----------



## Haytch (Jun 11, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 900 dollars can build a quad core pc ...



Im from Australia, and cbf looking up the exchange rate difference between $900us and what that translates to Au$. Im just pretty sure its not too much of a difference.

That said, my CPU alone cost more then $1500Au.

I remember when i preordered my EN8800GTX as soon as i heard of its release. 
I paid $1250Au, cash on delivery 29th September 2006 and was worth every cent.

I really got what i paid for, for a long long period of time, and it was only recently i was able to upgrade the single slot EN8800GTX with a 3870x2, which i replaced with the 9800gx2.

I wont be preordering a 280GTX because i will be doing a Greek Island tour thingo over the release date, which i think is ideal because when im done rocking the islands, ill be back intime for a price battle.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2008)

A QX9770 is 1,500USD and I think a video card has a lot more parts on it.

So is it to high to charge a grand?


----------



## Darkrealms (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm betting this place is going to rake in the $$ from the noobs and at retail release will drop dramatically.  They are the only ones offering it for preorder (THAT I'M AWARE OF) so they will charge what they want and (stupid) people will pay it.

If not then OUCH it aint happening for me . . .

_Remember the 6800 Ultras went for similar price at first._


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

I really don't think that the price is the right price... I believe its a way to make sure who ever buys it now, will have *enough* money to buy the card. Whenever you Pre-order from say Gamestop, you aren't billed the price of the product once it is able to ship out to you...I've never pre-ordered a computer part, but I would think of it as the same way...
Ether way, I'm not looking into getting one... just spent 2/3rds that on mine!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> A QX9770 is 1,500USD and I think a video card has a lot more parts on it.
> 
> So is it to high to charge a grand?



I think so. That's some serious sandbagging going on by intel to charge so much for a proc. They just have such an incredible advantage over amd right now they can get away w/ it. Nvidia does not really have that luxury, they may be the fastest right now, but ati is not too far behind........


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 11, 2008)

And thats where the exchange rate comes into some good effect for us brits. Its still damn expensive, but will 'only' set us brits back around £450. 

Even still, either go for dual 9600GT's or the HD3870 and dont even think about buying that over priced lump of ego. Promise me!


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 11, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> For that price does the card make toast, tea, make dinner, clean the house, solve global warming and reduce oil prices.


 And give oral.


----------



## Ser-J (Jun 12, 2008)

Pretty sure it will be less then $900, unless of course if it performs better them Michael Jackson.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry to be so off topic but Ser-J but ur Location ROCKS!
(and the Napoleon Quote is pretty cool too)


----------



## Ser-J (Jun 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> sorry to be so off topic but Ser-J but ur Location ROCKS!
> (and the Napoleon Quote is pretty cool too)



Don't wana be off topic either, but hey thanks!


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 12, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> the other $650 is for "future-de-proofing"
> 
> because once you've paid that price, you won't want to upgrade your rig for a long while to come . . .


  Quoted! =]


----------

